# 6.80 avg 5 - Anthony Brooks



## Anthony (Feb 10, 2017)

6.90, 6.58, (8.01), (6.45), 6.93

Good stuff.

Happy Cubing!
AB


----------



## JackJ (Feb 10, 2017)

Crazy were in a time where sub 7 averages don't get as much love as they should! Nicely done Anthony!

Was the third solve some BLE? Hard to tell. If not, are you still using it?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 10, 2017)

JackJ said:


> Crazy were in a time where sub 7 averages don't get as much love as they should! Nicely done Anthony!
> 
> Was the third solve some BLE? Hard to tell. If not, are you still using it?



Thanks, Jack! 

Third solve was OLLCP. I use the BLE cases with two misoriented corners, but not all of the three corner cases. Feliks tells me it's one of his favorite subsets, he may use more of it.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 11, 2017)

Anthony said:


> Thanks, Jack!
> 
> Third solve was OLLCP. I use the BLE cases with two misoriented corners, but not all of the three corner cases. Feliks tells me it's one of his favorite subsets, he may use more of it.



Wow, that's awesome. I had no idea he used it. I'm extremely humbled.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KevinG (Feb 11, 2017)

Anthony said:


> Thanks, Jack!
> 
> Third solve was OLLCP. I use the BLE cases with two misoriented corners, but not all of the three corner cases. Feliks tells me it's one of his favorite subsets, he may use more of it.



What is BLE?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 11, 2017)

KevinG said:


> What is BLE?


I was going to point out that there's a link to it in his sig, but when I went to remind myself what it was I got a 404.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 11, 2017)

KevinG said:


> What is BLE?



Brooks Last Edge. It's the OLS subset for F2L 25 with all edges oriented


----------



## Cale S (Feb 11, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Brooks Last Edge. It's the OLS subset for F2L 25 with all edges oriented



Is there any place with the algs? other than the bad algs in my ZZ OLS document


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2017)

They're not on my new website yet (which is why the link doesn't work), but here's my PDF!


----------



## Faz (Feb 11, 2017)

Anthony said:


> Thanks, Jack!
> 
> Third solve was OLLCP. I use the BLE cases with two misoriented corners, but not all of the three corner cases. Feliks tells me it's one of his favorite subsets, he may use more of it.



Just counted it out now, I think for 16 of the 27 cases I use an alg as opposed to inserting the edge and doing OLL. I think that for the remaining 9 it's better to just insert to OLL/ZBLL. That's the classic tradeoff with any OLS stuff whether it's WV, CLS, VLS, etc - sometimes it might be faster to do LS/ZBLL than OLS/PLL. 

Nice average and reaction!  Final F2L pair on #2 was dope.


----------



## Dom (Feb 11, 2017)

Good job, Anthony! You seemed surprised at those times. Oh, and I didn't realize you sang so well. Lol


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2017)

Faz said:


> Just counted it out now, I think for 16 of the 27 cases I use an alg as opposed to inserting the edge and doing OLL. I think that for the remaining 9 it's better to just insert to OLL/ZBLL. That's the classic tradeoff with any OLS stuff whether it's WV, CLS, VLS, etc - sometimes it might be faster to do LS/ZBLL than OLS/PLL.
> 
> Nice average and reaction!  Final F2L pair on #2 was dope.



I'll have to consult you on which ones are worthwhile! What alg do you typically use to insert the final edge when you're just gonna setup to ZBLL?

And thanks, Feliks! I thought the final pair on solve 1 was cooler, but it might be hard to follow. Maybe Brest is bored. 



Dom said:


> Good job, Anthony! You seemed surprised at those times. Oh, and I didn't realize you sang so well. Lol



Haha, thanks Dom. Yeah the two solves prior to the average were both 10s, so the average kinda came out of nowhere, making it even better.


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2017)

Anthony said:


> I'll have to consult you on which ones are worthwhile! What alg do you typically use to insert the final edge when you're just gonna setup to ZBLL?
> 
> And thanks, Feliks! I thought the final pair on solve 1 was cooler, but it might be hard to follow. Maybe Brest is bored.



Haha, we also might have slightly different preferences because I typically try to set up to T ZBLLS since I know so many of those and not as many for other cases. EG for the case with headlights on the right, I'll do U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U R' to get a T. For the most part, I'll use [U'] F' R U R' U' R' F R though.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 12, 2017)

Faz said:


> Haha, we also might have slightly different preferences because I typically try to set up to T ZBLLS since I know so many of those and not as many for other cases. EG for the case with headlights on the right, I'll do U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U R' to get a T. For the most part, I'll use [U'] F' R U R' U' R' F R though.



I'd be very interested in you and Anthony collaborating on algs as well for BLE. I've really wanted to get it some more exposure in the last couple years but there hasn't been too much interest. I think I've only had like three people send me emails about it in the last four years.

Going back to Anthony now,
Really impressed by your dedication to these LS and LL subsets in the past few years. Keep it up!


----------

